# 5/3/1 max



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

I’m running 5/3/1 currently for bench and I think I’m about to start my 4th cycle. Each time I start a new cycle, I’m adding 5lbs to my theoretical 1rm and basing the cycle off of that number. At the end of the cycle , I’m starting to hit that 95% for like 6 reps or so. Should I raise my 1rm that I’m basing my lifts off of? I want to get the most out of each cycle and I wonder if not going heavier is a bad idea?


----------



## IHI (Nov 12, 2018)

I love ths program and saw big strides in net gains, many times id ask myself the same question, should i jump ahead or stick with format- i just stuck with the format because it seemingly never platueas (for awhile- and some people’s “awhile” just lasts a little longer, than anothers) but I eventually hit that weight i ended up having to rinse and repeat to make next progression.

personally, like ive told my 3 buddies who got on board with it and are crushing it strength wise compared to the routines they were doing, just follow the program- dont over think it or think your smarter than it. These weekly mini victories are building the strong foundation to which you will reach gym beast level on (practically speaking for the average gym rat, enhanced or not).


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts IHI. I definitely don’t want to plateau anytime soon, I’m just hoping I’m taking full advantage of my cycle too.


----------



## IHI (Nov 12, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks for your thoughts IHI. I definitely don’t want to plateau anytime soon, I’m just hoping I’m taking full advantage of my cycle too.



If on your 5/3/1 day your blasting out the last heavy weight for the 1+ (that lift the world set) for 8-10, then you should look at jumping up maybe 10lbs and go from there. Buddy of mine that got back into lifting after a 27yr off season, but was freakishly strong in high school, he did 275x1 as we found his new baselines.

once the gym took hold, he was making big leaps with strength, and we adjusted him twice to push him; sounds like you may be approaching that area. But give it a few to be sure, because buddy stalled after awhile as it progressed faster than he could, had a few times of redoing...but its all worked out.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 12, 2018)

Im sure all these programs have to be tweaked to the individual. Particularly for "enhanced" lifters


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

I set my 1rm conservatively because I was coming off of keto and had the strength of my 5 year old. Now I’m regaining that lost strength and adding a little extra via needle so I’m starting to think about it. I start a new round today, probably ride out the next 3 weeks then see what the 5/3/1 week looks like and go from there.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2018)

Long term slow and steady is gonna net you more strength and less pain.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 12, 2018)

I use 5-3-1 as well. when I started I went conservative on my 1RM and paced myself until I could hit my 1RM for 6-8 reps and I increased by 10lbs to avoid plateau. i been on this plan a long time and strength has increased tremendously using it.  slow and steady wins the race brother.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks bro. Appreciate the thoughts.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 12, 2018)

gawd it was the most boring program I ever ran. lol but that's just my opinion. Its pretty damn popular for alot of people.  Sheiko and Strength First were alot more challenging and rewarding for me


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 12, 2018)

Seeker said:


> gawd it was the most boring program I ever ran. lol but that's just my opinion. Its pretty damn popular for alot of people.  Sheiko and Strength First were alot more challenging and rewarding for me


You know why I’m using it? I don’t understand westside or any of the others. 5/3/1 is simple for my simple mind. Boring? For sure, but without a decoder ring I just don’t get the others and I have nobody local to turn to.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> You know why I’m using it? I don’t understand westside or any of the others. 5/3/1 is simple for my simple mind. Boring? For sure, but without a decoder ring I just don’t get the others and I have nobody local to turn to.



We have a whole forum for training methods you should check out. It's not that confusing once someone explains it in olain English


----------



## Elivo (Nov 13, 2018)

I tried 5/3/1 when I first got back into lifting, I have to agree with seek, bored the hell out of me and I just didn’t find it challenging enough. 
That ****ing Sheiko he mentions though, that shit will have you curled up in a ball crying. 

Messed up part is ive been debating running the first part of it again


----------



## IHI (Nov 13, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> You know why I’m using it? I don’t understand westside or any of the others. 5/3/1 is simple for my simple mind. Boring? For sure, but without a decoder ring I just don’t get the others and I have nobody local to turn to.



Its not the most exciting program, but it works- seen it first hand, so i wont be convinced otherwise. Are there better methods to squeek more strength out? Sure, but dont think you wont see great results. Do the core lift of the day, then crush all kinds of stuff as part of the “accessory” stuff each session. 

Few yrs back i ran a single session of The Cube Method, kind of a pre test before trying WSBB plan. The cube was tough on me, its as much cardio/endurance as raw lifting- pretty cool program my first time since it was new to me, but i timed out and couldn’t keep devoting the time required to maximize off it- much of the reason i just stick to 5/3/1 with our busy lifestyle.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> We have a whole forum for training methods you should check out. It's not that confusing once someone explains it in olain English


I’ll take a look. I’m open to something different


----------

